# Once in a life time



## Poppa (Jul 26, 2010)

Alright you guys and gals, I am getting ready for next years adventure, this is something chelse or some of you other ole timers has done.  We are going to start out in New orleans and  drive  the perimiter of the USA San Diego to Seattle to Maine back down to Key west then home.

Need some good advice and neat places to stop.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 26, 2010)

Re: Once in a life time

Joe, I am super envious.  You are going to do what I dreamed of, but withy the Boss Lady's medical problems the longest we can be out is about 30 days.  Have a great trip and post back as you go.  Have fun :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Poppa (Jul 26, 2010)

Re: Once in a life time

I have been all over this great country working and never had time to stop and smell the roses. Now our schedule will be "We get ther when we get there"  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 26, 2010)

Re: Once in a life time

Well good to see you back on the forum Poppa :approve: We have used Passport America with good success in our traveling.  Have to ck ahead with them as a lot will not honor in their peak season. On the way to the keys we stoppes at Marathon and went on down to the Keys in our toad.  Let us know the roads you will be traveling and maybe we can recommend more.  Be sure and go on up to Alaska.


----------



## JimE (Jul 26, 2010)

RE: Once in a life time

One place I can recommend is the KOA on Sugarloaf Key in FL. right at mile marker 20. Great place with fishing on premises and only 30 minutes to Key West.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 6, 2010)

Re: Once in a life time

Hey Poppa, if you take a laptop with you, always check www.RVparkreviews.com to see what other RV'ers think of a campground you might be staying at.  most of the reviews are fairly accurate.  When I was still fill timing I posted over 100 reviews on campgrounds all over the US. Have fun on your trip.


----------

